# Negative Cycle Just got a BFN! What can cause an embro not to implant?



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

I have just got a negative on my first 2ww,we are  gutted and trying to come to terms with it.
Is there any reason why my embryo's did not implant? I have unexplained infertility and my womb was nice and thick apon transfer. I know ivf has a small % rate...

Any ideas?, my head keeps going over things.  

Thank you.
Luv
Spirit


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Spirit

I am so sorry to hear of you result. Sending you loads of    

I had a BFN last month, so know how you feel hun. I also would like to know why my little embies didn't take.

But I don't really think there are any real reasons. It might of just been that the embies stopped dividing!!   

Did you have blasts?

I am sorry I can't be much help, lets hope someone else has any answer for us.

Lots of love, take care
Kez xx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Kez,

sorry to hear about you too it doesn't get any easier, and you hold onto some hope dont you.

We had 2 grade 1's 8celled embroys put back, so as far as we were aware they were dividing.

I suppose it just was not meant to be this time hey.

Good luck 

Luv and Hugs
Spirit


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Spirit

But please remember hun, one day it will be our time! Just need to keep         

Take care

Kez xxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi 

I asked the same question on my first IVF that failed in February and didn't really get any answers.  What I want to say is don't give up hope.

The 1st IVF is usually a test for the hospital to see how you respond etc.  As I say my 1st one failed, so the next time the hospital increased my dosage of meds and I was on them for a shorter time.  The first time I got 6 eggs 4 fert but only 2 made it to day 2 transfer and I got a BFN.  The 2nd go in June this year, I got 5 eggs, 4 of which fert and all 4 made it to day 3 and were all grade 1, we transfer 2 and got 2 frosties and I got a BFP.  On the 2nd cycle I was more positive thinking, I followed the Zita West book, I also took Royal Jelly which is supposed to be good for Egg quality and CoQ10 which is supposed to help with fertilisation, I also took calcuim, pregnacare and omega 3.

Hope that helps

Love Michelle xx


----------

